# Kohler Kitchen faucet slow shut off



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

I got a call about a Kohler Forte kitchen faucet, the one with the separate spout, control, and sprayer. The guy said it was slow to shut off. I checked it out, agreed and called Kohler to get a new 1016515 cartridge. Installed and, bingo, same problem. The guy says it used to shut off instantly. Now I remember I might have encountered this a few years before - everything perfect, just about a 2-second shutoff. Anyone know about this? Thanks!


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not as simple as a plugged aerator is it?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

Hadn't thought of that. I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------

